# Sketchup Follow Me



## MooreToolsPlease (21 Nov 2007)

I'm just designing a project on sketchup, I'm doing a scribed mortice and tenon joint, I have done the scribed joint, but cant make the moulding follow up right to the edged.
Can anyone tell me how?
I have attached a photo for clarity


----------



## Slim (21 Nov 2007)

I'm assuming that your moulding is limited to the nearest part of the scirbe when you use the follow me tool?

The way I would do this is to draw the mouldings first and forget about the scribe. Make both mouldings components and the put them together in their final position. This will cause the left hand moulding to be partially inside the right hand one. If you then select both and right click, you can press 'intersect with all', this will do the scribing for you. Move the pieces apart, and you will see that you moulding has been scribed. You can deleted the unwanted parts after the scribe. You can then use the push/pull tool to form your tenon.

I hope that makes sense. I have just read it back and I am not sure it does :?


----------



## TonyW (21 Nov 2007)

Not sure if this any help (as I do not use Sketchup) but can you use an extrude function on the moulding profile and then subtract this from the solid?

Cheers  
Tony


----------



## John McM (21 Nov 2007)

Dave R, our resident SU expert did a great video on drawing this type of joint

http://blogs.taunton.com/n/blogs/blog.a ... m&entry=61


----------



## John McM (21 Nov 2007)

Sorry the link only seems to take you to the latest SU blog. If you look to the right, there is an archive link, follow that to drawing a coping joint (July 07)


----------



## RobertMP (21 Nov 2007)

I had a go out of curiosity.

Made one bit a component and one bit not as the intersection seems to create lines that are not part of either component.

It almost worked.






But I could not get a surface on the cut curve.






Have to look at that blog and see how it should be done


----------



## Slim (21 Nov 2007)

Yeah, thinking about it, the way I suggested would leave you with no face on the curved bit. I have just watched Dave's video on his blog, and surprisingly  he has it spot on.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (24 Nov 2007)

-------------


----------

